

Harvard University Free Lectures - akshaykarthik
http://www.extension.harvard.edu/open-learning-initiative/introduction-computer-science

======
roman_vorushin
Stanford's classes are specially designed for online education (i.e. not a
byproduct of on-campus lectures from 2003). In last years 3 major innovation
dramatically increased effectiveness of online education:

1\. Special format (found by Salman Khan): short videos, blackboard

2\. A lot of quizzes inside lectures (inquiry based learning). See
<http://t.co/eN9g9MAU> and <http://t.co/YiXUMs9x>

3\. Group effects
([http://www.ted.com/talks/sugata_mitra_the_child_driven_educa...](http://www.ted.com/talks/sugata_mitra_the_child_driven_education.html)).
If your class has definite schedule and you have thousands of people doing
this class with you and communicating while doing it, your results will be
much higher.

------
badalyan
New and improved 2011 version:

<https://www.cs50.net/lectures/>

------
utkarshkukreti
Other Harvard courses under the "Open Learning Initiative" -
<http://www.extension.harvard.edu/open-learning-initiative>

------
missy
I m doing online studies at the University of London (
<http://www.londoninternational.ac.uk/> ) and we have in some modules to every
section a Video to give an overview and PDF for revision and Quizzes for
testing yourself. The actual exam can be taken on campus or at your near
British Consulate or Embassy.

Its pretty hard studying this way in comparision to study on campus. but far
more convient and cheaper.

I assume that this is the same with other US Online studies like at Harvard or
Standford. I just notice that the lectures in the Harvard videos that I ve
watched, they seem to be aware of Online Students watching this later as an
recording, and they are far more appealing to watch.

This is the Youtube channel to my Online Uni

[http://www.youtube.com/user/UniofLondon?blend=16&ob=5](http://www.youtube.com/user/UniofLondon?blend=16&ob=5)

This Video id say is a better one, but many others are bad to watch online.

[http://www.youtube.com/user/UniofLondon?blend=16&ob=5#p/...](http://www.youtube.com/user/UniofLondon?blend=16&ob=5#p/c/F795EFF8DB4630BC/4/VZu1nKiZCjI)

I wonder what you thought of the British Style in this video to the US ones
you have seen.

thanks

------
sweely
Stanford's lectures are way better.

~~~
spacemanaki
I'm not sure if you're just trolling or if you have an actual critical
comparison to make. Can you elaborate?

There are a number of things you could be referring to when you say the
Stanford lectures are "way better". Which Stanford lectures are you talking
about? The recent AI, DB and ML classes? The general Stanford open course
stuff? Are you talking about the content, presentation, selection of material,
structure of classes, file formats, editing, ... ?

I've watched a lot of the Stanford AI and DB lectures, and I've cherry picked
from the other stuff. The list of courses here
(<http://www.extension.harvard.edu/open-learning-initiative>) includes some
things that aren't offered by Stanford, and based on 5 minutes of sampling,
the video quality looks passable. Some of the Stanford open course videos are
pretty terrible in video quality (check out the web applications one) altho
the content seems very good. I can't speak to the content of the Harvard
lectures without actually watching them. Have you?

While it would be great if Harvard started to offer structured online classes
like the recent Stanford ones, it's pretty cool that these are available at
all, given that Harvard is about as old-guard as you can get.

~~~
shon_
I'm a current cs major at Harvard so I might be qualified to comment on the
structure of Harvard's classes. If you are an undergrad and physically present
at the lectures, then the instruction and individual attention are both
phenomenal. In that regard, I would say that Stanford and Harvard classes are
equivalent.

As far as online classes, I would say Harvard is fairly behind Stanford. While
Harvard films nearly all of its lectures so that students in the extension
school can still take regular courses, there is little if not zero attention
given to them in lectures and assignments. In one class I took last year, a
professor actually made fun of a few of the submissions from extension school
students in front of the class.

Furthermore, attending office hours as an extension student is nigh out of the
question. I'm unsure if some of our TF's (TA's) are available for extension
school students are not. Probably so, but I've never witnessed it. All that is
to say, from the AI lectures from Stanford I've watched, I would say their
online instruction is superior to Harvard.

edit: formatting

